# Strange distortions with Creative USB Headset



## Zerox (Apr 6, 2009)

I own a Creative Fatal1ty-1000 USB headset and after extended periods of use, the sound and microphone input will seemingly slow down- i.e. voices become deeper and slower; and then will regain normal speed, but the sounds and voices will become metallic and high, and I can't really describe it past "Robotic".

I know it's not the sound card, as the headset operates independently with it's own drivers, and also that my speakers do not distort after periods of use. The problem can currently be resolved by unplugging and plugging them back in, but this, obviously, is a nuisance and causes me to have to reopen all programs.

I can provide additional information and possibly a recording later, if all else fails.


----------



## Jeremiaza (Jul 14, 2009)

Same problem here.. Im using Windows Vista (Realtek HD audio) and after a few hours of playing or listening to music it just freaks. Tried reinstalling Creative drivers and motherboard USB drivers but still didn't work. Once i solved the distortion(without plugging out and in) by turning off the X-Fi CMSS 3D but it still does it, sometimes it's an hour or many hours. I also have the issue where certain windows sounds (also Xfire sounds) become robotic because of X-Fi CMSS 3D.


----------



## Jeremiaza (Jul 14, 2009)

Problem solved ! You need to download the firmware update here http://support.creative.com/Product...&prodName=Fatal1ty+USB+Gaming+Headset+HS-1000
1: Unplug headset
2: Start the firmware update exe
3: Click and hold the vol + on headsets panel
4: Plug headset back in while you're holding vol +
5: Click "Update"
6: Reboot
7: When reboot plug out and when in windows plug it back in and you should be set

Also (Just in case) go to control panel>sound>headsets properties>extra settings (on the right tab) and change the value from 16bit to 24bit 44100hz


----------



## topias (Sep 7, 2009)

*Help!*
I did exactly as the directions sayd but i cant press the damn button!!
Please reply :sigh:


----------



## m0rs (Sep 17, 2009)

topias said:


> *Help!*
> I did exactly as the directions sayd but i cant press the damn button!!
> Please reply :sigh:


I've got the exact same problem, when I want to install the firmware, it won't detect that I'm pressing the '+' button, which is the first step - So obviously I can't install it.

EDIT: I managed to install the firmware (didn't know you had to unplug the headset before opening the setup). Will report if it's fixed or still the same in a day or 2


----------

